# Masterbuilt or Cookshack?



## melh (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi all I have been going round and round with this. 

I was really leaning toward a gas for a short while but now that I have spent more time researching I have come to the conclusion that it is way to windy here and we really have no place to put it out of the wind zone around our house so I have decided to go with electric and I also think it will probably be a lot easier for me to deal with if I want to try my hand which I plan to.

Anyway I have for now unless I find another that is in the class of these, I have narrowed it down to the Masterbuilt and the Cookshack.
The Masterbuilt having the pro of being about 1/2 the cost but not sure that it lives up to the reputation of the Cookshack though.

I have searched through all the post on these two and haven't really found anything to sway me one way or the other so I was hoping to get first hand experiences from you all that own these two.

Anything you really like or don't like about them.
Any problems with them.
Just anything at all .

I know the Masterbuilt has just come out with a newer model so its kind of hard to get a good perspective on this one cause of that.

Anyway I would appreciate any advice and info on these two that could help me in my process of figuring these out.

I am finding the more people I talk to the more I am able to make a much more informed decision on this.

Anyway hope I am not bothering you all to much while I am in my decision making process.
Thanks so very much
Good night!
mel


----------



## illini (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Melh
The new MES is no different in operation or design from the old unit....just a door latch, top vent and new seal on the door.....the threads you have read are relevant to the new model

Good luck in your pursuit


----------



## evworld (Apr 24, 2007)

I purchased a masterbuilt smoker at Cabelas.  Before that I was using a homemade smoker I built from an old refrigerator.  Not sure about other brands but the masterbuilt does everything I need from a smoker.  It is able to maintain the temp setting within a degree or two even when the temperature is very cold outside.   I have no problems so far with mine.  I wish I could buy Jerky Screens that fit the smoker but can't find any.  The masterbuilt should serve you well.


----------



## jazzspot (Apr 27, 2007)

Well melh, what I did was I read a bunch of posts on the cookshack.com forums.  There is a long list of current and archived posts there.  For about 2-3 days I read the posts there and then I bought one.  Too many people were so very happy with their Cookshack smokers.  I asked plenty of questions of the owners and got quick and great responses to my questions.  Most times on a product's forum, you will no doubt read about some people being unhappy with the product because it doesn't work as advertised, or it breaks down or craftsmanship is not very good, etc., etc.   But on the Cookshack forum, I could not find any negative comments. Not ONE!!!    Nothing bad said about the smokers or Cookshack's customer service.  Folks have used the Cookshack smokers from Maine to Alaska in extremely cold weather.  And they are so well insulated, cold and/or windy weather has no affect on how they smoke the foods.  It is really a set it and forget it smoker.   So I bought the SM50 model and just got it two days ago.   I just did the required smoke seasoning, which took about 5-6 hours using only 2-3 small chunks of wood.  Now I'll be smoking a pork butt along with about 3 racks of ribs starting tomorrow.  I'll be sure to post photos and comments on how my Cookshack performed.  

So melh, do yourself a favor and do some more research by visiting the cookshack.com forum.  
I think that my money was well spent on a great smoker.  I still have my Chargriller with a side fire box for my lump/wood burning BBQ  which I will always continue to use.  But when it is too windy or too cold or when I just don't feel like tending to maintaining temps in my stickburner, I can just put some meat in the Cookshack along with a couple of chunks of wood, close and latch the door and just let it do its thing.  No help from me will be required at all for great wood smoked food.


----------



## smoked (Apr 27, 2007)

Both are good smokers, cookshack makes a good quality product.  I personally use the masterbuilt myself and LOVE it, if I had money flying out my rear I'd probably buy the cookshack....but instead I choose to support them by buying their cookbooks instead 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  which I highly recommend, lots of great recipes in them.  for what it's worth, the masterbuilt does an awsome job, just as well as the cookshack........oh yea, and you don't have to open the door to add wood on the masterbuilt!!!


also a word to the wise, when looking at a manufacturers forums, you would expect to find more praise for the product then otherwise, I personally think it's best to look several places for honest opinions on the product......not saying cookshack is not good, fact is they are great, but so is the masterbuilt unit and it's price mark is better.....


----------



## jazzspot (Apr 27, 2007)

Well my momma didn't raise a foolish person that jumps at the first thing comin' down the pike.  I did my research from not only the cookshack forum but many others as well. The only, the only, the only thing derogatory about the Cookshack smokers was the price.  They are solidly built and have a loyal following of satisfied owners of their products for years.   Some Cookshacks do need replacement parts such as thermostats or heating elements.  And after people contact Cookshack customer service, parts are shipped quickly and the problem is fixed.  So I stand guilty as charged with paying a nice sum of money for a product built with quality and great customer service.

From what I've read about other electric smokers, parts break  or just breakdown, gaskets wear out and need replacing, it seems with much more frequency than the Cookshack products.  Made in the USA.    

Also, this little safety recall article didn't give me much assurance or confidence of the Masterbuilt product line's quality. I'm sure this issue has been corrected, but I still was not confident about the manufacturer's build processes or quality control.   By the way, where is the Masterbuilt made?


*[font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]NEWS from CPSC[/font]*

*[font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission[/font]*
  Office of Information and Public Affairs Washington, DC 20207    FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
      May 31, 2006 
       Release #06-173  *Firm’s Recall Hotline: (800) 489-1581 *
CPSC Recall Hotline: (800) 638-2772
  CPSC Media Contact: (301) 504-7908
[font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]
[/font]*[font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]Masterbuilt Manufacturing Inc. Recalls Electric Smokers for Fire Hazard[/font]*

[font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]WASHINGTON, D.C. - The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission, in cooperation with the firm named below, today announced a voluntary recall of the following consumer product. Consumers should stop using recalled products immediately unless otherwise instructed. [/font] 
[font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]* Name of Product: *Electric Smokehouse Smokers[/font]
[font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]* Units: *About 10,700[/font]
[font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]* Manufacturer: *Masterbuilt Manufacturing Inc., of Columbus Ga.[/font]
[font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]* Hazard: *Smoldering wood chips used in the wood chip box can ignite into flames when the door of the unit is opened, posing a risk of burn injuries to users and property damage to nearby combustibles.[/font]
[font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]* Incidents/Injuries: *Masterbuilt has received two reports of units that were damaged as a result of wood chip flare-ups. No injuries or property damage were reported.[/font]
[font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]* Description and Models: * The smokers cook food slowly at lower temperatures and use wood chips to produce smoke inside the unit for flavor. Wood chips are placed inside the smoker and heated using an electric burner element to produce smoldering coals. The electric smokehouse model ESQ30B has a black powder coated outer shell with the Masterbuilt Electric Smokehouse logo on the front door. The electric smokehouse model ESQ30S has a stainless steel outer shell with the Masterbuilt Electric Smokehouse logo on the front door. The model number is located on a metal plate on the back of the unit.[/font]
[font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]* Sold at: *Sporting goods stores sold these smokers nationwide from July 2005 through May 2006 for between $200 and $250.[/font]
[font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]* Manufactured In: *China[/font]
[font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]* Remedy:* Consumers should stop using these smokers immediately, and contact the firm to receive free repair kit.[/font]
[font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]* Consumer Contact:* For more information, call Masterbuilt at (800) 489-1581 anytime, or visit the firm’s Web site at www.masterbuilt.com[/font]

[font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]




[/font]

[font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1]---[/size][/font]


----------



## smoked (Apr 27, 2007)

that recall is very old, they fixed those units and the NEW units that are and have been available don't have that issue.  Keep in mind the Bradley units also were recalled for a nasty habit of shocking people......


----------



## keywesmoke (Apr 27, 2007)

You get what you pay for. The mes is built in China because Americans won't build one for $250. 
I've never been asked where the smoker was made when somebody's munching on my bbq!


----------



## jbee-smokin (Apr 27, 2007)

I have a co-worker who swears by his Cookshack. He uses it almost every weekend, and tells all of us what he smoked when he returns to work. If his testimonial is any indication of the units quality you would not go wrong with getting the smoker.


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 27, 2007)

I'd say sey are both darn good smokers from what I've read. Don't have either but I am just timid about the electrics and outdoors. Plenty of folks here have them and they still here to brag about them!

If I could have either and someone else was writting the check (
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ) I'd go for the Cookshack. If I'm paying it's the Masterbuilt


----------



## low'n'slow (Apr 28, 2007)

I'm not familiar with the Cookshack, but I can tell you that the Masterbuilt is a piece of cake to operate. It seems to hold a pretty constant temperature, it's easy to get the food in and out, and just as easy to add wood chips/chunks. It looks well built and the problems from the recall have been corrected admirably.

I paid $199 CDN for mine (normal retail here is $249) last month and love it. My first smoke (ribs and turkey breast) turned out really good, and my second smoke (pulled pork) took about four hours longer to cook than I'd planned on - not the smoker's fault, just the vagaries of the method.


----------



## smoked (Apr 28, 2007)

and fact is all of masterbuilts stuff is made in china, but all designed here in the us.  Now I could also jump on my tirid about how I find it stupid that some folks believe that the only way they can get high quality is to buy "made in usa"...... just because it's made here don't mean it's made well or high quality and same goes for made in anywhere......  sad thing is most all of these types of units are 98 percent made by an automated machine.......


----------



## billyq (Apr 28, 2007)

I saw the Masterbuilt at my local Sam's Club a few weeks ago and it looked pretty solid to me.


----------



## smoked (Apr 28, 2007)

also the one at sams was a special one that is actually bigger then the ones most of us have.......


----------



## jord hawkins (May 5, 2007)

Hey folks,

New around here but I'm looking into the Masterbuilt (Centro) model from Crappy Tire.  My 30th birthday's coming up and my wife asked what I wanted.  I've been smoking some meat on my gas-fired bbq using soaked ships wrapped in foil and thought it might be time to step it up a notch.  I live in a subdivision and thought an electric model might be the way to go so I don't tick off the neighbours.  I've only recently started looking into electric smokers and would appreciate any assistance.  From the posts I've seen on this site it appears that it is a decent model so I'll likely end up picking it up....plus it's on sale right now. :)

...phew a little long-winded....

This looks like a new place that I'm going to be frequenting a lot in the future.  Thanks in advance for any help.

Cheers,

Jord


----------



## keywesmoke (May 5, 2007)

I just bought a Masterbuilt 3 smokes ago and I'm very happy with it. Easy to clean, looks attractive and precise temps.


----------



## brewbek (May 30, 2007)

Well, here it goes. I have a Cookshack 008 and I love it. Works well, great quality product that makes awesome Q. Another nice feature is how well it is insulated. I use it in Ohio during the winter and there is no difference in cooktimes. 

I would recommend it to anyone, but I also admit it is one of the pricier units out there.

Just my .02 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Here's a pic of how I have mine set up. And no, it doesn't get hot enough on the outside of the unit to affect the plastic closet in anyway. 

[wrap]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/1003/Brewbek/MVC-159S.jpg[/wrap]


----------



## tonio (Jun 5, 2007)

I recently ordered a smoker and choose Masterbuilt over CookShack. Don't take this wrong I know CooKShack make some excellent smokers and I realize that MasterBuilt usually gets a raw deal of an opinion because of that mistake they made on their last model and had to do a recall. But I know of several people that have the new model and have read tons of reviews on the new model, and everyone agrees, it is an excellent smoker. Once realizing the MasterBuilt Electric was a good smoker, three things help me make my decision.

*Three of the reasons I choose the MasterBuilt is:*

*1.)* It's abitlity to keep a constant temperature

*2.)* It's capablity to set the temp & time and not have to watch it so closely.

*3.) *It's ratings, the MasterBuilt is UL Listed & ETL approved (equal to NSF), these rateings are necessary to use cooking utilites in my city commercially. CookShack only has both these ratings on their commercial equipment, the prices on their commercial equipment are astronomical compared to their non-commercial equipment. I spoke with both MasterBuilt and Bradley (who carry both ratings) they say their equipment is being used commercially by lots of owners. As a matter of a fact I'm almost sure I was told by both companies that they were in the commercial business long before the home market.


----------



## msmith (Jun 6, 2007)

Tonio dont get me wrong but I will take an all wood smoke over the rest. Seems everyone these days are going with the commercial cookers just set and forget. I like a little adventure and there's nothing like setting out by the smoker while the world passes by and reaping the benefits afterwards. That's just me though.


----------



## gofish (Jun 6, 2007)

Jazzspot ............ Sounds like you are offended by other folks testimonies.  How righteous are you?  Do you read every label to find out what was made in China and make all decisions by that label?  Or is it just based on Customer Service?  Is Mexico, or Hong Kong OK for anything?   What about folks that drink an imported beer?  I am just thinking of the question that was originally asked .......... What are your thoughts good or bad (on what you use, how can you comment on what you dont use?) ......... Is it all customer service ?  Read your link above where it mentions ........ Remedy:  CONTACT FIRM FOR A FREE REPAIR KIT.   That sounds like service to me.  No one is claiming you payed too much or that your mamma raised a fool.


----------



## stlouisken (Jul 2, 2015)

Jazzspot:  Thanks for the information and the recommendations that you gave to melh.  You are a gentleman and are not afraid to share what you know or have found out by research.  I am 69 years old and am going to buy a smoker this year.l  I am going to take your advise to heart and do more research on the Cookshack Forum.  If, by now, you have already purchased your Cookshack Smoker, please let us know the model number and your experience with it.  Again, thanks for the information.


----------



## old sarge (Jul 3, 2015)

I have the Cookshack Amerique 066, purchased April 2012.  I have not experienced any problems with the smoker.  None. It is built very well and manufactured here in the US which accounts in part for the high price.  The standard racks  are nickel plated and mine are holding up very well.  Had I given it any thought, I would have opted for the optional stainless steel racks at the time  of purchase.  

I use very little wood, typically 2 or 3 ounces for a smoke. Some folks may use as much as 6 ounces.  I weigh the wood, then split the chunks into the desired weight.  These smokers do not take much wood.  

The only other electric smoker that I can personally recommend is from Smokin-it (SI).  Like the CS, it is all stainless steel inside and out. However, where CS is digital, SI is analog. Both smokers cycle on and off during the smoking process.  And both produce excellent results.


----------



## jted (Jul 3, 2015)

Hi,  If you buy well you will get a good smoker from china. If you don't do your home work you will end up with a Gen2 Master built. If you do your homework you will buy a Gen1.

I am not all that ate up about Chinese products. The Smoken it line is made in China and they are affordable and are copied from a cook shack. They are often refereed to  as cook shack clones.

I own a Master built 200670910 That is a Gen1 30 " smoker.

When you compare the units it,s it's like comparing a Volkswagen bug to a Ford Truck. The Bugs are gone and the F series Trucks are still here.

The Master built customer service is good because it needs to be. A product will need to be repaired at some time. The Cook Shack's  do need repair from time to time but usually not for the same part. The bottom line is to do your home work decide how much disposable cash you have and get to smoking. I for one would buy a Smoken it smoker (the #3) To get the comparable smoker from Cook ack It would be a lot of money. But those are the feelings of a fixed income retired person. If I were still working, a few shifts of over time would cover my smoker of choice.

Back to you original Question. If you buy a Master built smoker buy a gen ! .if you buy a Cookshack, smoken it or a Smoken Tex. You will  smoke some fine Meat.   Jted


----------



## old sarge (Jul 3, 2015)

From a purely personal perspective, I would stick with either the Cookshack or if finances dictate lowering your sights, go with the Smokin-it.  No more, no less.


----------



## millerbuilds (Jul 3, 2015)

When I was looking for an electric to compliment my stick burner, I wanted the cookshack, but due to the high cost (still saving for the Lang and did not want to deplete the BBQ account entirely) I ended up getting the SmokinTex, it was a good alternative, I have had it for 5 years and have had no issues what so ever.

Smoke ON!

-Jason


----------



## old sarge (Jul 3, 2015)

SmokinTex has a good reputation.  Only one downside and this applies to Cookshack as well as SmokinTex:  the company forums while extremely informative are not very active. OK, it is not a downside unless one is addicted to the social side of smoking. But then there is always SMF.


----------



## brickguy221 (Jul 3, 2015)

old sarge said:


> SmokinTex has a good reputation.  Only one downside and this applies to Cookshack as well as SmokinTex:  the company forums while extremely informative are not very active. OK, it is not a downside unless one is addicted to the social side of smoking. But then there is always SMF.


The down side to me would be no window to look thru to see what is going on inside smoker.... lol 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






My MES has me spoiled in reference to the window. I gotta have it ...


----------



## old sarge (Jul 3, 2015)

I had a gas grill 20 or so years ago with a window. Never again. I did not mind the cleaning (used a single edge razor blade in a paint scraper), but lookin' and cookin' are two different things.  As for a smoker, well, once I seal it up with food and wood, 5 hours or 12 hours or more, lookin' doesn't speed things up.  And I prefer my door to be every bit as insulated as the box.  But I can understand the desire to check on progress without the need to open the door.  I never open the door till I reckon the meat is finished based upon my set time or the internal temp, but I can understand the urge to check progress. My hat is off to you Brickguy221.  Happy 4th!


----------

